# Punta logica de 4 estados



## recv4 (Jun 16, 2008)

hola amigos del foro necesito una punta logica que me haga lo siguiente... que me lea 1 logico 0 logico, alta impedancia y zona prohibida...con 4 leds distintos...en la internet encontre un sistema basico...bastante simple....aparece en muchas pagina de internet y consta de unos inversores (NOT) un transistor 2n3904  y dos led (rojo y verde). Le hice una pequena modificacion para que la alta impedancia apareciera en otro LED sin problemas y funciono...el problema esta en la zona prohibida...

Por lo general...cuando entra en zona prohibida el LED de alta impedancia se enciende...no esta mal pero no es lo que me piden, me piden que sea otro LED adicional el que se encienda...

Como solucion...me comentaron de un detector de corrientes ya que a diferencia de la alta impedancia o desconexion en zona prohibida si existe corriente y que me valiera de eso. Me recomendaron utilizar un darlington, sin embargo, por mas que intento lo logro llegar a polarizar al diodo de zona prohibida...Gracias por su colaboracion y atensión..


----------



## eddy70 (Jun 17, 2008)

hola yo realice una punta logica mas sencilla, de echo puedes buscar aqui en el buscador como pynta logica ahi hay varios diagramas que te pueden servir.saludos.


----------



## recv4 (Jun 17, 2008)

Gracias por tu respuesta amigo...el problema no es que yo quiera complicarme en el diseño...el problema es que me lo pidieron asi...de esos 4 estados


----------

